# Betta Art



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a deep passion for art and aquatics which makes quite a fun hobby for free time and works for art club. I am doing art for free at the moment but only if you want the picture online. I am SELLING the original, on paper copy to your house. You pay for the cost of shipping and the cost of materials. I ship continental US ONLY. Base price of 10 dollars includes:


Shipping-6 dollars priority
Materials-Mediums, Paper (standard printer)
Tracking Number-track your shipment
Profit- I will get MAX of a dollar off of this.

Variables (added price)

Types of paper: Card stock (1 dollar), Colored construction, watercolor, sketch(50c each.)
Extra Mediums: Chalk, oil pastel, acrylic paints, (50c each), other specified mediums (1-3 dollars)
Shipping boxes: Padded envelope (50c)

I prefer bettas but I can also do goldfish, shrimp, and snails. I can TRY to do other species but no guarantees.

I go off of pics, not descriptions. 

Types include: Watercolor, sketch, painting. I can do colored sketchs with crayons, markers, or colored pencils. I can do oil pastels or chalk.

PM if you would like a drawing.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I take cash and MIGHT get a PayPal. Cash will get a discount on shipping rate, 2 dollars off. Total price would come to 8 dollars without extras. I will not send out the picture until I get FULL payment.


----------

